# Breeding Cardinal Tetras



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Any members who have been breeding cardinals, or experienced recent spawning of cardinals in their tank(s) ?
If so, what conditions were maintained in your tank(s) for doing so, and if fry developed successfully, what foods were provided, and under what conditions.

I have a group of 15 well-fed adults with excellent coloration that I've kept for many months without a single loss, and a few females are showing signs of being egg-laden - Tank conditions are temp 79, and pH under 6.0 - low light - clean tank with PF Sand substrate, good water quality from regular, large fresh water changes.
If I get spawning, I may try to protect eggs, and fry if any, and raise them.

Any info on your experiences would be helpful & appreciated.


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

My brother used to breed them. He was using a lot of Christmas moss. Three pair in a ten gallon tank. He would take them out after 3 to 5 days and in a week time you'll see really tiny fry. He used to put salt in the tank. About 3 to 5 table spoon then after a week, he change about a quarter of water. This induses them to breed. Good luck


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Rjjm said:


> My brother used to breed them. He was using a lot of Christmas moss. Three pair in a ten gallon tank. He would take them out after 3 to 5 days and in a week time you'll see really tiny fry. He used to put salt in the tank. About 3 to 5 table spoon then after a week, he change about a quarter of water. This induses them to breed. Good luck


Thanks for the info. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

apparently the fry are very photosensitive, I have heard you should mask the tank for the first week. just from my reading, not sure. good luck!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

mollyb said:


> apparently the fry are very photosensitive, I have heard you should mask the tank for the first week. just from my reading, not sure. good luck!


Yes, I'd read that. Apparently the adults favor low light for spawning, and the fry will only survive in very little, or no light at all, in the first weeks after birth.


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

Actually, the only reason the fry needs low light is so they can hide better from bigger fish including the parents that is why my brother keeps taking the parents out when he notice the female looks less plump. Make sure you use older water for breeding because older water has micro organism that the fry can eat


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

*Induce breeding using salt & soft water???*

Hi guys! One thing that stuck out regarding advice on breeding cardinals on this thread is the use of aquarium salt. It seems that the cardinals are very finnicky and ideally a blackwater/peat acidic environment is best; so the addition of salt seemed to stand out. I understand that salt and soft water are to independent things. I read somewhere that the "conductivity" had to be at a certain level (I don't understand the units of measurement). I also don't know how to measure conductivity. My god! I just want to try breeding them by setting up a small 5 gallon biotope and transfer some 1-year old cardinals from my 90G planted tank. They all seem very healthy with vibrant colours, but they don't seem to be interested in breeding. My parameters are as follows:

pH: 6.4
kH: 0-1
gH: 5
ammonium: trace
nitrite: 0
nitrate: 25-30ppm low to moderate for freshwater tank
2 kessels for lighting. 
No aquarium salt has ever been added to my planted tank.

Any further details, insight, advice, etc. would be appreciated.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Redshrimp2709 said:


> Hi guys! One thing that stuck out regarding advice on breeding cardinals on this thread is the use of aquarium salt. It seems that the cardinals are very finnicky and ideally a blackwater/peat acidic environment is best; so the addition of salt seemed to stand out. I understand that salt and soft water are to independent things. I read somewhere that the "conductivity" had to be at a certain level (I don't understand the units of measurement). I also don't know how to measure conductivity. My god! I just want to try breeding them by setting up a small 5 gallon biotope and transfer some 1-year old cardinals from my 90G planted tank. They all seem very healthy with vibrant colours, but they don't seem to be interested in breeding. My parameters are as follows:
> 
> pH: 6.4
> kH: 0-1
> ...


I'd use at least a 10G personally for breeding even Cardinals. GL most people don't since buying WC is easier.


----------



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks DunderBear, but I have to make do with a 5G. My partner bought some supplies from April's Aquarium and now we have a used 5G tank free! Yay! LOL I'm still wondering if anyone can clarify on the whole adding salt and measuring conductivity issue. I'm not interested in breeding Cardinals for anything else but pure fun and to say to myself that I can do it 

I'm tempted to do the same with blue rams, but a 5G may actually be just too small for them  That's for a different thread...


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Redshrimp2709 said:


> Thanks DunderBear, but I have to make do with a 5G. My partner bought some supplies from April's Aquarium and now we have a used 5G tank free! Yay! LOL I'm still wondering if anyone can clarify on the whole adding salt and measuring conductivity issue. I'm not interested in breeding Cardinals for anything else but pure fun and to say to myself that I can do it
> 
> I'm tempted to do the same with blue rams, but a 5G may actually be just too small for them  That's for a different thread...


Yep Rams need a 15G minimum.


----------

